
Show HN: I made a web-app to help me keep track of the books I'm reading - ronaldl93
https://www.booklog.club/
======
ronaldl93
Just thought I'd share a little something I've made over the last week while
learning React and Node JS.

Hopefully I finish more books now and I opened it up so you can too.

Cheers!

